

Coderacer: interactive coding game from the treehouse team - thesash
http://coderace.me/

======
yottabyte47
It shouldn't require a Facebook account.

~~~
epaga
As far as I know, it IS a Facebook app in the sense that it uses the Facebook
API to connect you to other Facebookers who want to code race against you.

Bummer since it's a great idea but I deactivated my Facebook account a couple
months ago...

------
akirn
Looks interesting, but...

"To play Code Racer, you'll need to login with your Facebook account."

Too bad, I'll pass.

------
sp0rus
Very cool concept, and I would play, but seeing as a huge chunk of my friends
that code don't use Facebook, it just doesn't seem worth bothering with right
now.

~~~
fonzie
The app pairs you up with random people. AFAIK you're not able to choose with
whom you play.

~~~
sp0rus
Ah, ok. Going to have to look into it more then.

------
ryancarson
I'm so proud of the Treehouse Team for building this in four days! :)

